# I'm Procrastinating---not good!



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I ordered Mike's Hypno CD's and received them a week ago. Bought myself a cheap, programmable, portable CD player with little headphones so I can still keep my hearing aids in while listening (without the hearing aids---forget it--I wouldn't be able to hear the CD's at all). BUT, I have yet to start listening to the Cd's! I am generally not a procrastinator. I do things right away. I almost NEVER procrastinate. But, here I am. Can't seem to figure out when to listen to them.I'm afraid that if I lay down before bedtime and listen to them, I'm going to fall asleep and not wake up for a while, and when I do I won't be able to get back to sleep because I will have to shut off the CD player, take off the headphones, take out my hearing aids, etc.I don't think I'm going to be able to just lay my head on the pillow and listen to the recordings because the hearing aids are going to be "squeeling".And try to lay your head back and rest with those darn rock hard hearing aid molds in your ears--you can't turn to the side whatsoever because it hurts your ears.So how can I be restful?If I want to try listening to them in the recliner in the livingroom, I have to wait until hubbie decides he's watched enough t.v. for the night and that's not until Midnight or later! So that won't work. I know it sounds stupid, but I seem to have too many excuses. And, to top that off, I can't figure out the darn CD player so that I can program it to shut off after the track it's suppose to so that I don't listen to more than I'm suppose to before I am suppose to. Oh, wow, doesn't that sound crazy?! LOL.







Jeesh! I am being totally ridiculous about this, I know.FYI----I don't have bad IBS and what I have is more to the "C"---and I talked to Mike months ago about using the hypno tapes and he didn't think it would help the bathroom issue much because I have sphincter muscle damage that is irrepairable and so I lack control; but, after reading alot about the success of others for more than just IBS control, I decided it would be worth a try to see if it would help with some of the anxiety issues on the homefront right now and the constant migraines that I've suffered from for the last 20 years along with painful Fibromyalgia. Evie helped convince me to try.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

This is going to sound really stupid, but the Listening Schedule in the booklet that comes with the CD's is totally confusing.I don't understand why they couldn't have taken just a little extra time and space in that booklet to outline the schedule for the CD use separately, so we wouldn't be confused!I have tried and tried to figure it out. I made copies of the calendar and tried to rewrite it for myself using just the CD's and I am sooooo confused.







The calendar is a mess. 100 days of this? I don't think so.







And this is suppose to HELP with anxiety. ROFL. Not a chance. Am I dense or what? ROFLMAO---not!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL ((((((((Feisty))))))) You are sumpthin special.







I will address the time of the day to listen issue first. Try semi reclining in your bed, use loads of pillows. OR could you listen during the day after said husband has vacated said reclining chair?????







Day listening is fine too. Try several spots in the house and several times during the day or evening. See what works best for you. Just get as cimfy as possible wherever you end up. And once you find a time of day that works best for you, try to stick to it.Now the CD track issue versus the cassette side issue. What I did was use a pocket type calendar from the drug store, ya know, the free ones next to the register???







Then I wrote in the side I was due to listen to on what day and filled it in the calendar with all 100 days. (I have cassettes)I'm assuming you have Tracks #'s instead of Side #'s, like I have, to correlate the days. I used this calendar only for the HT program. (You know so that there isn't anything else scribbled in those wee squares besides a side # or for you a track #. Like don't use your appt calendar, LOL)Anyhoo if you need further assistance be sure to e-mail Mike and ask any questions you may have. Oh yeah, while hubby is in said recliner one night, could you ask him to help you figure out how to set the CD player to stop once the track is finished????







I hope a book came with said CD player, I'm really hoping that with all that is in me. LOL







Hon I don't think you are procrastinating as much as having a few technical difficulties. LOLHang in there.







BQ


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

BQ---LOL. Technical difficulties isn't the half of it! LMAO.Hubbie can't figure it out either. ROFLMAO.







(More like he doesn't have the patience to take a minute or two to "try").I have a 28 year old son living here with us right now and HE doesn't have the time or patience to walk me thru it, either. Damn kid!







Pardon my french. But Mom's should have all the patience in the world to teach and show and help their children grow-up to be responsible adults, right!? But the kids who "supposedly" turn in to responsible adults don't have the time of day for their parents!!!!Yep, got an instruction booklet with the CD player, but I sure can't figure out the "modern day" jargon of it. Don't they know they have to put it in language that a 53 year old broad can figure out?! Come on now, it can't be that hard to do, now can it??!! LMAOFrustration is more like it. I suppose someone will say it's anxiety, but to me it's downright F-R-U-S-T-R-A-T-I-O-N .














We each have our own chairs in the livingroom, so that's not a problem---it's just that the guy has to have the t.v. on all the time.I'm going to have to try to settle the best I can in bed----shut the door----and tell him to come and get me in 35 minutes if I don't come out! Best time would probably be bed time since it would probably be the most consistent time.Thanks, BQ. Appreciate your help and humor.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ummm Feisty, LOL!!!!!!!!







I think ya better back up Mr. Feisty with Mr. Feisty junior with the "If I'm not out in 35 minutes, come and GET ME!!" LOLNot that I'm lacking confidence in Mr. Feisty or anything, but what if there is an exceptionally fascinating shoot em up on????? LOL







Or an excellent commercial, or he gets hungry????? Maybe said son will come and help you get outta there b/4 the next track starts. LOLYou know, maybe post a ??? on the MTG Place about the CD Player. Maybe someone there will be able to interpret "technicalese". LOL







BQ


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You're one smart lady, BQ. Caught right on and read between those lines just like someone who's been there and done that. 







ROFL.Ain't a bad idea---backup one "junior" with one "Mr. Feisty". And I'll set the kitchen timer for them!!







It'll disturb the heck out of his "viewing time" and Mr. Feisty won't have any choice but to get up to turn the timer off. ROFLMAO














Nah.....all he'll do is turn the volume up so he can't hear the timer and I'll be on Track 4 and zinging away in never never land.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Can ya get a couple timers?????







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Feisty, I gave Marilyn a heads up to your plight here. And I'm hoping she pops back in to give ya hand real soon.Til help arrives, judge NOT thyself!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fiesty, and ((((BQ))))  Always, helping others... I replied to your other thread in the MP, but to recap; your CD player has a button on it somewhere called "Menu" that is where the play modes are. Just keep pushing on the darn thing until the number "1" comes up. That will be useful for playing track one, and then the player will shut off automatically. If you are listening to track 2, then, since that is the last track on each CD, it will shut off without you having to do anything. Only when listening to track 1, do you need to do the menu bit. I have explained it more fully in the other thread.







I think that will solve having to worry about sleeping through the whole CD. And if you do fall asleep there is no worry because the program still works while you sleep. As far as being awakened to take out your hearing aids, well, you will have to deal with that somehow, but if you do wake back up to take the aids out, usually you are in such a relaxed state, that you do drop off back to sleep more easily the more and more you get into the program, so that issue may resolve itself. In the meantime, though, try rolling two small towels and place them in such a way, on either side of your ears, so that your head is cradled between them. I find this helps me, though not having hearing aids, I have arthritis, and it supports my head and neck while listening with the phones on. You may have to experiment, but you will get it I am sure.And I am in your age bracket, and I had to figure out the dang CD player myself as well... was a relief when I could just know the player would shut off on its own!!!







I will email you a schedule; once you get into it, the numbers make sense, just as with anything, you just have to familiarize yourself with it. It is new and different, and don't worry if here and there you goof and listen to the wrong one, just pick it up from where you left off and you will be fine.Mike is going out of town, I will help you if I can, but if you continue to have problems, then let him know. He will be back next week. Hopefully, though, we have nailed it for ya!The only thing is the hearing aid feed-back and squealing; it's been a long time since I did my speech path/audiology thing, and the aids have changed so much, your best bet is to ask your audiologist if they might have something to resolve that issue; the only thing I can think of is using speakers: you can get a set of small very inexpensive speakers, they are not the best of quality, but it IS a possible option. The speakers plug into the earphone jack, there is one plug and the line splits to the two speakers. There is usually volume control on one of the speakers, and you can control it from the player unit as well. You could set these speakers, they are a few inches tall, on either side of your head, not on top of your aids, but with enough space to cut feedback. OR you can just place them near your bed, and up the volume some more. The drawback with the speakers near your head is obvious...you will have to toss them over the side of the bed to sleep, but, it may work. If you put them on the night stand, then, you don't have to deal with the player at all! Just an idea.Good luck to you...and hope it works out.Now to look for the schedule in my email, and will get that to you... Take care... you will love the sessions, and feel better very soon!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

YOu can set them to play one track ten stop. Keep changing around with the replay setting of something until you get a little arrow up that doesn't form a loop (does that make sense), just a "One way arrow". It should go to just the end of the track you have it set to play and then stop. If not, set it to repeat one track. Then at least you will just be listening to the tract you were meant to over and over. Probably best to get it to stop though. Does it have a sleep function?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Um Feisty??? You still with us here???







LOL Please let me know if you got an e-mail from Marilyn ok??? LOLBQ


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sorry I didn't answer sooner. It was a work morning for me and I just got home now. Last cleaning job day for me at this one place. Yippee! Can't take the hard work anymore.Yep, BQ, I got an e-mail from Marilyn with the CD listening schedule and I've printed it out.THANK YOU MARILYN !







and THANKS, BQ .







And thanks Nikki, for trying to help with the dang CD player, too. I'll get it firgured out one way or the other.







If you hear a loud crash way over by you, you know I threw it against the wall in hopes it would program itself. ROFL


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ROFLMAOLOL!!!! So That's what that bang was!!Hey I was worried cause somehow I got copied or something on Marilyn's emails to you. And I was worried she had emailed ME back instead of You. And that you were still sitting in the dark playing darts with the CD player! LOL














BQ


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Darts? Now that's a thought! And there's a nail in my wall right now that is just waiting for something to hang on it. ROFLMAO


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

Feisty... just PLUNGE... do it.... and once you get going... you won't want to unexpectedly help you through the most disconcerting circumstances.Love,Evie


----------

